# WHATS THE Best diet and protein for lifters with IBS?



## xchewbaccax777 (Dec 10, 2014)

Recently diagnosed with irritable bowel syndrome wondering if anyone else has the same problem with severe constipation and bloating and such, I have been advised to eat the FODMap diet, pretty much have to give up gluten mostly and lactose and gas causing veggies like cabbage cauliflower and broccoli which we all know ur so good for us Blake still have spinach and kale and many other things, my question is if any of you have IBS what is the best protein supplement and any type of dieting advice with this symptom or disease or whatever the hell it is that I've been diagnosed with.


----------



## Sandpig (Dec 10, 2014)

I believe Atom Ant is the man for this topic.

I have issues with gas and hemorrhoids. Never constipated but I'm starting to treat it like IBS to see if it will help.

I already take in aton of fiber cause I eat so much oatmeal. Starting to add more soluble fiber.

So far has helped with the roids a bit but still constant gas.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Dec 28, 2014)

Sandpig said:


> I believe Atom Ant is the man for this topic.
> 
> I have issues with gas and hemorrhoids. Never constipated but I'm starting to treat it like IBS to see if it will help.
> 
> ...



Is atom an alive still??


----------



## Sully (Dec 28, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Is atom an alive still??



He's been active over on PM a little lately. Guess he's just got no love for the bros on AnaSci anymore.


----------



## amateurmale (Dec 29, 2014)

Are u taking any oral gear?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jan 2, 2015)

amateurmale said:


> Are u taking any oral gear?



No orals bro just T right now, however I do have a couple hundred ANAVAR 20 mg legit tabs, but I was going to wait until I lost another forty lbs before I get on it


----------



## Cratchet (Jan 7, 2015)

My wife takes a special Prebiotic and orders it off Amazon. It's called Heathers Tummy Fiber.   Is a lower cost fiber from her research.


----------



## Cratchet (Jan 7, 2015)

She also suffers from as ibs and it has helped her alot.


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 9, 2015)

I take in a good amount of fiber daily mostly from oats. 
But I've had issues with is and hemroids. 
I've added extra soluble fiber and it seems to be helping.


----------



## Sully (Jan 9, 2015)

Garden of Life makes a really high quality fiber supplement called Raw Fiber. All the fiber comes from natural sprouted grains, all vegan, unflavored, and sweetened naturally with a little bit of Stevia. It's mostly soluble fiber, and has a tendency to get really thick. Overall, it's a really good product that helps keep things moving, and can aid in weight loss by helping u feel full longer. Should be pretty easy on the gut as well. 

Also, you could probably benefit from a good probiotic. Something that stays refrigerated and contains acidophilus is a good start.


----------



## NattyAsGraham (Jan 25, 2015)

I also wouldn't be eating beef due to its long digestion, stick to fish and chicken preferably? Otherwise higher fiber as suggested tbh


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jan 27, 2015)

NattyAsGraham said:


> I also wouldn't be eating beef due to its long digestion, stick to fish and chicken preferably? Otherwise higher fiber as suggested tbh



Thanks bro


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 27, 2015)

Take a digestive enzyme any big meal you eat. Good one is made by NOW or Allmax


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Jan 27, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Take a digestive enzyme any big meal you eat. Good one is made by NOW or Allmax



Yessa, the return of IRONBUILT


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 10, 2015)

Lil' Sully said:


> Garden of Life makes a really high quality fiber supplement called Raw Fiber. All the fiber comes from natural sprouted grains, all vegan, unflavored, and sweetened naturally with a little bit of Stevia. It's mostly soluble fiber, and has a tendency to get really thick. Overall, it's a really good product that helps keep things moving, and can aid in weight loss by helping u feel full longer. Should be pretty easy on the gut as well.
> 
> Also, you could probably benefit from a good probiotic. Something that stays refrigerated and contains acidophilus is a good start.



Atom started a great thread on this


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 10, 2015)

You really need to watch what ind of fiber is consumed with IBS... 

Also, acidophilus, on its own, is poor choice for IBS sufferers. 

I'd go with:
Lactobacillus plantarum 299v - Jarrow bowel support / VSL #3
Bifidobacterium bifidum  
Bifidobacterium longum (which now encompasses several, including lactis and infantis)
Bifidobacterium infantis
Bifidobacterium lactis 
Lactobacillus acidophilus

VSL #3 has several of these

I've been dealing with IBS-D for many years and there are still other issues unrelated to IBS that have yet to be diagnosed and I will be seeing a new doctor at one of the best hospitals in the nation to help solve the mystery.

Once things like ulcerative colitis, Crohn's, polyps or any other severe medical condition are ruled out, when it comes to GI issues, the first step to working towards reducing symptoms is likely going to be identifying what causes the symptoms. Keeping a food journal of what you ate and how you feel, AS WELL AS when you are dealing with stress or mental issues, and any physical adverse reactions is going to help identify patterns and foods and/or emotional changes that affect digestion.

The food / mood journal will help you find triggers. The current practice as first line of treatment by GI doctors is to prescribe a LOW FODMAP diet. FODMAP is an acronym for Fermentable Oligosaccharides, Disaccharides, Monosaccharides and Polyols. These are complex names for a collection of molecules found in food, that can be poorly absorbed by some people. When the molecules are poorly absorbed in the small intestine of the digestive tract, these molecules then continue along their journey along the digestive tract, arriving at the large intestine, where they act as a food source to the bacteria that live there normally. The bacteria then digest/ferment these FODMAPs and can cause symptoms of IBS, either IBS-C or IBS-D symptoms depending on the individual.

The LOW FODMAP diet has been researched and studied and has been proven as an effective treatment for IBS. My personal experience rings true as I follow a low FODMAP diet and my symptoms have improved. I would suggest anyone that has IBS to give a low FODMAP diet a fair try. I have noticed a major decrease in bloating as well as flare ups and bouts of diarrhea.

Here are foods low and high FODMAP foods: FODMAP Food List | IBS Diets

Some additional things that may specifically help those with IBS are (after removing trigger foods):

1. Reduce stress. Find ways to unwind, not just at the gym. Meditate, go for walks, sit and listen to music, go fishing... find an outlet to unwind. This will help with IBS-D and C.

2. Get more Beneficial Bacteria. Start taking a probiotic. Different probiotics are better for IBS. The gold standard for probiotics for those with IBS (as well as UC and Crohn's) is VSL #3. You can find this on Amazon and it will ship direct for the manufacturer with cold packs. Renew Life Critical Colon 80billion CFU formula is also very good. There are many products out there but those are the only two that have really helped me. Additionally, IBS-C sufferers may benefit from getting more prebiotics fiber from fermented foods such as kimchi, sauerkraut, fermented veggies, inulin... those with IBS-D may want to avoid these foods or add them in sparingly as they may cause diarrhea. I also drink Kefir regularly. Greek yogurt is usually easily tolerated and I eat that on a daily basis.

3. Maintain the proper pH Balance in your gut. Consuming foods high in acid or having toxins in your body can disrupt the enzymes and pH balance. Digestive enzymes are a good addition here to help with pH as well as promote proper digestion. This link provides information of the pH values of different foods and how to promote a more alkaline environment: Lesson 18 - Restoring pH Balance in the Body

I eat green, low FODMAP veggies, I have a greens drink, I drink lemon water, take enzymes and use olive oil.

I've also found drinking aloe vera juice has helped. I drink some in the AM before eating, when I get hoem from work and at night. 4oz-6oz each time.

4. Have proper fiber intake. This will be very individual because some IBS sufferers need to reduce fiber while other needs to increase it. Different forms of fiber tend to work better for some. I personally cannot eat insoluble fiber, so I choose psyllium husk (sugar free metamucil) and taking two servings at night promote a solid regular BM in the AM. Proper water intake is also essential, as water is needed in the colon to pass stool properly.

See here

http://www.anasci.org/vB/diet-nutri...n/37433-gi-issues-dietary-considerations.html


----------

